

Apple’s “Secret” eBay Store Returns - brmunk
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/08/apples-secret-ebay-store-returns/?ncid=rss&cps=gravity

======
jflowers45
"At this time, it’s not 100 percent certain that this is a real Apple-run
store, though eBay’s refusal to comment could be interpreted as a confirmation
of sorts"

Gotta be Apple

